# Postfix + Courier-Authdaemond: Übersicht über verschiedene Möglichkeiten



## cornelius (10. Aug. 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit Postfix und Authdaemon (SASL) eingerichtet. Das lief auch hervorragend. Jetzt kann ich auf einmal keine eMails mehr verschicken:


```
Aug 10 12:34:59 server postfix/smtpd[26467]: sql_select option missing
Aug 10 12:34:59 server postfix/smtpd[26467]: auxpropfunc error no mechanism available
Aug 10 12:34:59 server postfix/smtpd[26467]: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql
```
Die Authentifizierung per IMAP funktioniert aber problemlos.

Jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr genau, wie ich das damals konfiguriert hatte. Ich weiß aber noch, dass es da zwei Möglichkeiten gab, die ich beide ausprobiert hatte, mich dann aber für die zweite entschieden hatte.

*Möglichkeit 1:*
Hier habe ich in der /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf ganz viele SQL-Angaben gemacht. Unter anderen sql_user, sql_password, sql_select etc. "pwcheck_method" war glaub ich "saslauthd".

*Möglichkeit 2:*
/etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf sieht so aus:

```
pwcheck_method: authdaemond
log_level: 3
mech_list: PLAIN LOGIN
authdaemond_path: courier-authdaemon-socket
```

Jetzt finde ich leider keine ordentliche Dokumentation dazu (insb. zum authdaemon). Es gibt dazu zwar tausende How-Tos, die jede einen anderen Weg geht, aber eine vernünftige Erklärung der verschiedenen Möglichkeiten und der ganzen Parameter finde ich nirgendwo.

Ich blicke da auch nicht mehr durch, in welchen von den vielen Dateien, die total über das gesamte System verstreut zu sein scheinen, ich bearbeiten muss.

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, wo ich eine gute Übersicht über das Thema finde?

Danke im Voraus.

Cornelius


----------



## Till (10. Aug. 2009)

Welchen Imap Server setzt Du ein?


----------



## cornelius (10. Aug. 2009)

courier-imapd


----------



## Till (11. Aug. 2009)

Konfiguriere sasl am besten wie hier in 6 beschrieben:

http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual-users-domains-postfix-courier-mysql-squirrelmail-ubuntu9.04-p2


----------



## cornelius (11. Aug. 2009)

Hallo Till!

Danke für deine Hilfe. Ich  hatte diese Möglichkeit auch mal ausprobiert. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war da das Problem, dass meine Sonderzeichen im Passwort Probleme machten.

Meine eigentliche Frage ist ja auch, wo ich eine umfassende Dokumentation zu diesem Thema finde. Die habe ich nämlich immer noch nicht gefunden.

Das konkrete Problem konnte ich mehr oder weniger lösen. Zumindest kann ich im Moment wieder eMails versenden. Ich glaube das Problem lag daran, dass der Socket vom Authdaemond neu angelegt wurde uns somit der Hardlink, der auf den Socket "zeigte", veraltert war. Wegen der chroot-Umgebung, in der der smtpd läuft, kann ich leider keinen Softlink einsetzen. Ich werde das Problem beobachten.

Gruß
Cornelius


----------

